# Nintendo EU Autumn Release Schedules



## kicknhorse (Aug 17, 2011)

*Nintendo DS;*

Phineas and Ferb: Across the 2nd Dimension (Disney Interactive Studios): 15 Sep
Nintendo DSiWare - The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords - (Nintendo): TBC Sep
X-Men Destiny (Activision): Late Sep
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2 (Nintendo): 7 Oct
Kirby Mass Attack (Nintendo): 28 Oct
Spider-Man: Edge of Time (Activision): TBC Oct
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3: Defiance (Activision): 8 Nov
Professor Layton and The Spectre's Call (Nintendo): TBC Nov
Wappy Dog (Activision): TBC Nov 
Beyblade Metal Masters: Nightmare Rex (Konami): TBC Nov
Power Rangers Samurai (Namco Bandai): TBCNov
Happy Feet 2 (Warner Bros Interactive Entertainment): TBC Nov
Ben 10 Galactic Racing (Namco Bandai): TBCQ4
Nintendo DSiWare - Cave Story (Nicalis): TBC Q4

*Wii;*

WiiWare - Flight Control (Firemint): 18 Aug
Xenoblade Chronicles (Nintendo): 19 Aug
Driver: San Francisco (Ubisoft): 1 Sep
Mystery Case Files: The Malgrave Incident (Nintendo): 9 Sep
Phineas and Ferb: Across the 2nd Dimension (Disney Interactive Studios): 15 Sep
Nintendo Selects The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Nintendo): 16 Sep
Nintendo Selects Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo): 16 Sep
WiiWare - escapeVektor: Chapter 1 (Nnooo): TBC Sep
X-Men Destiny (Activision): Late Sep 
Just Dance 3 (Ubisoft): 11 Oct
Skylanders Spyro's Adventure (Activision): 14 Oct
The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn (Ubisoft): 20 Oct
Disney Universe (Disney Interactive Studios): 27 Oct
Spider-Man: Edge of Time (Activision): TBC Oct 
Need for Speed: The Run (Electronic Arts): 15 Nov
Family Trainer: Magical Carnival (Namco Bandai): 18 Nov
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (Nintendo): 18 Nov
PES 2012 (Konami): TBC Nov
Rayman Origins (Ubisoft): TBC Nov
Power Rangers Samurai (Namco Bandai): TBCNov
Happy Feet 2 (Warner Bros Interactive Entertainment): TBC Nov
Kirby's Adventure Wii (Nintendo): TBC Dec
Go Vacation (Namco Bandai/Nintendo): TBC Autumn
White Wii with Wii Party & Wii Sports (Nintendo): TBC Q4
Ben 10 Galactic Racing (Namco Bandai):TBC Q4
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 (Activision): TBC Q4
WiiWare - MotoHeroz (Redlynx): TBC Q4
WiiWare - La-Mulana (Nicalis): TBCQ4
The Last Story (Nintendo): Coming to Europe in 2012
Pandora's Tower (Nintendo): Coming to Europe in 2012

*3DS;*

Nintendo 3DS Download Software - 3D Classics Urban Champion (Nintendo):18 Aug
Virtual Console (Game Boy) - Gargoyle's Quest (Capcom): 25 Aug 
Pac-Man & Galaga Dimensions (Namco Bandai): 26 Aug
Driver: Renegade (Ubisoft): 1 Sep
DualPenSports (Namco Bandai): 2 Sep
Star Fox 64 3D (Nintendo): 9 Sep
Virtual Console (Game Boy) - Mega Man: Dr. Wily's Revenge (Capcom): 15 Sep
Nintendo 3DS Download Software - 3D Classics TwinBee (Nintendo): 22 Sep
Angler's Club: Ultimate Bass Fishing 3D (Namco Bandai): 30 Sep
Nintendo 3DS Download Software - Pyramids (Enjoy Gaming)TBC Sep
Skylanders Spyro's Adventure (Activision): 14 Oct
The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn (Ubisoft): 20 Oct
James Noir's Hollywood Crimes 3D (Ubisoft):27 Oct
Spider-Man: Edge of Time (Activision): TBC Oct
Need for Speed: The Run (Electronic Arts): 15 Nov
Doctor Lautrec and the Forgotten Knights (Konami): TBC Nov
Frogger 3D (Konami): TBCNov
Happy Feet 2 (Warner Bros Interactive Entertainment): TBC Nov
Super Mario 3D Land (Nintendo): TBC Nov
Mario Kart 7 (Nintendo): TBC Dec
Super Pokémon Rumble (Nintendo): TBC Dec
Nintendo 3DS Download Software - Mutant Mudds (Renegade Kid): TBC Dec
Nintendo 3DS Download Software - Mighty Switch Force (WayForward): TBC Autumn
Nintendo 3DS Download Software - Zen Pinball 3D (Zen Studios): TBC Q4
Virtual Console (Game Boy) - Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins (Nintendo): TBCQ4
Virtual Console (Game Boy) - Metroid II - Return of Samus (Nintendo): TBC Q4
Michael Jackson: The Experience (Ubisoft): TBC Q4
Tales of the Abyss (Namco Bandai): TBCQ4
Ace Combat 3D (Namco Bandai): Q4
One Piece Unlimited Cruise SP (Namco Bandai): TBC Q4
Ben 10 Galactic Racing (Namco Bandai): TBCQ4
Virtual Console (Game Boy) - Bionic Commando (Capcom): TBC Q4 


Source: Nintendo Themselves. 

There is some great gems in there coming. Zelda's, Mario's, Professor Layton, 2 Kirby games! I feel spoilt.

There was also an annoucement of a new streamline Wii coming out in the next couple of months, but no pictures yet unfortunately

http://www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/...fore-christmas/


----------



## Snailface (Aug 17, 2011)

And here it is . . .


It's designed to lay sideways. Honestly it doesn't seem a whole lot different.

*No backwards compatibility* (neogaf's words) edit: and...
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-08-...k-compatibility

Wii logo turned 90deg.

Seems like new PSP--stripped features for cost savings, lol. 






*No backwards compatibility*
Gamecube ports removed.
No more Gamecube controller functionality.
(tard pack)


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 17, 2011)

lolwut [/reaction]

I guess this is Nintendo's 'response' to the PSPE1000

I wonder if they, like, got requests for this thing and decided to release it.
Fun fact, though: This will require a new system menu.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 17, 2011)

That's ok. I know people who don't know the wii can use gamecube titles and other people who are afraid to put their "small" disc in the wii, thus kept the gamecube


----------



## Satangel (Aug 17, 2011)

PES 2012: To be confirmed November.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2011)

uh...I already have Cave Story for DSiWare...whut?

that should be in the 3DS section


----------



## Frogman (Aug 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn



Prof. Layton clone me thinks?


----------



## Seicomart (Aug 17, 2011)

No Ninokuni? 

I am very sad now.

Very sad indeed.


----------



## Langin (Aug 17, 2011)

WHERE IS BLAZBLUE 3D?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn thats too bad.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 17, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> PES 2012: To be confirmed November.



i wished it was in oct like always

then again, the ds lineup to me looks more interesting than the 3ds lineup with prof and joker... what more do u need (and they have still given it to us with kirby and the rest)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> And here it is . . .
> 
> 
> It's designed to lay sideways. Honestly it doesn't seem a whole lot different.
> ...


that's the little kids version the other version will still be available.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2011)

A new version of the Wii probably isn't the best point; after all, pretty much all of the casual fans who wanted one have probably gotten one, by this point. The biggest audience left would be hardcore gamers who held off their purchase, and cutting the compatibility with the Gamecube will do nothing to entice them.


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 17, 2011)

YES! Professor Layton, too bad the 3DS Professor Layton game hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## Shorkio (Aug 17, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> WHERE IS BLAZBLUE 3D?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^This
Don't we get that game to EU?


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 17, 2011)

DS list = crap
Wii list = good


----------



## KuRensan (Aug 17, 2011)

Call of duty MW3 for the DS ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and not even 3DS :S


----------



## dudenator (Aug 17, 2011)

Tales of the Abyss for 3DS?! I was thinking about trading in my DSi and getting a 3DS but now I'm definitely going to do it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo DSiWare - The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords - (Nintendo): TBC Sep
> Kirby Mass Attack (Nintendo): 28 Oct
> Nintendo DSiWare - Cave Story (Nicalis): TBC Q4
> The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (Nintendo): 18 Nov
> ...



That's some good stuff coming out before the year is over, good good stuff.
Why did Cave Story DSiWare take SO LONG to get to Europe though?!

Also very surprising to see that Gargoyle's Quest will be on virtual console.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> DS list = crap
> Wii list = good


Really?  I think both lists look good.


----------



## prowler (Aug 17, 2011)

Time to buy one of those new Wiis.

Xenoblade, The Last Story and Pandoras Tower, here I come.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Aug 17, 2011)

As long as the old model Wiis remain available, I'm OK with the new model.


----------



## Varia (Aug 17, 2011)

So what's going on with Kid Icarus? 
If they are pushing it back to next year they better add online multiplayer.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 17, 2011)

Skylanders Spyro's Adventure could be a good game,but with the toys, it just not worth it.



			
				KuRensan said:
			
		

> Call of duty MW3 for the DS ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might have not been enough time to make one for it...


----------



## Demonstryde (Aug 17, 2011)

seriously, now we have to wait until the next cod to be released on 3ds?   ive been waiting for fps to play on this doorstop. now i have to wait even longer....epic fail


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 17, 2011)

Where is Ni No Kuni? I am a sad panda.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 17, 2011)

Frogman said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not at all. It looks to be a very good platformer by the people who did the excellent King Kong.

Also Pandora's Tower and Last Story are now officially confirmed!

Shame its the usual Nintendo release list where most of the most wanted games have no proper dates.


----------



## plasma (Aug 17, 2011)

No Inazuma Eleven 2?........damn....well more of a chance to translate it!


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well power rangers doesn't really compare to LoZ


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but there are other games on the list.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 17, 2011)

Kirby Mass Attack and Prof. Layton for me (only have DS Lite) not interested in the rest.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 18, 2011)

pity no earthseeker...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> pity no earthseeker...



It debuted I think at like #20 on the Japanese charts and has nothing even close to relating it to the US or EU. There's being optimistic and then there's being unrealistic.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 18, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> DS list = crap
> Wii list = good


I hope your kidding... DS and 3DS have some decent titles coming. The only things that are interesting for Wii are Zelda: Skyward Sword, Kirby's Adventure Wii and Rayman Origins. Rayman Origins will be superior on pretty much every other platform, leaving a pretty bad last year for the Wii.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 18, 2011)

I wasn't talking about 3DS, I said DS; completely different things.

And as I said on my last post: Kirby Mass Attack and Prof. Layton are the only 2 decent DS games (for me).


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 26, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's a CAPCOM game. CAPCOM is one of the few company's giving good support to Nintendo in the form af quality games.
G Quest is a awesome game. Very good side scrolling adventure.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 26, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Virtual Console (Game Boy) - Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins (Nintendo): TBCQ4


This is the only game that I am happy to see. Now I can play it without loosing my saves.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Aug 26, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could just replace your battery.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 26, 2011)

M[u said:
			
		

> ddy]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that with Pokemon Crystal- Worked until it was dropped. And with Game and Watch gallery- Game never started up again.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Aug 26, 2011)

Frogman said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







me thinks that its a sad day for one of the greatest comix of all time..I mean before this whole anime and manga crap swapped to Europe. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adventures_of_Tintin

The Game will be an action platformer


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 27, 2011)

Super Pokemon Rumble coming out December 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eShop or Gaming Shop?


----------



## dn_angel000 (Nov 13, 2011)

The WiiMote has that curve under the Wii logo!! R the WiiMotes and Nunchucks slimmer as well or the same size?? lol


----------

